# how much am i looking at spending?



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

i want a trailer i can haul my horses in to go to local fairs ect doesn't need to be fancy. i wouldn't mind a trailer that needs new paint cleaning ect. i just dont really want to spend more then a grand and im wondering if its possible?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it possible? Yes....but is it practical? probably not. Once you start looking at trailers under the 1 grand mark you are starting to see bad structure, flooring issues, along with the wiring, tires, and rusting. There are deals out there though and some people might be looking to sell to get some quick cash but for the low end of things I would look to spend $1500 - $2500 on a older but usable trailer. 

If it is a wood floor those aren't too hard to replace and either is the wiring... but once you get into rusting through that gets spendy. I had a 15 year-old stock trailer that was starting to rust and I looked into have it sand blasted and painted but it was going to cost a little less then what the trailer was overall worth. While I know that cost is a concern dont only go for that... make sure you horse/horses will be safe everytime you take them for a ride. Good luck in your search!!!

I would recommend looking at Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It takes a lot of looking but it is very possible. Just as there are a lot of owners that are selling their horses, many of them are selling their gear as well.

The most important things to look for are structural (frame, axles, flooring) and tires. Many trailer owners try to save money by mounting passenger tires. Passenger tires can not safely carry the load so avoid them unless you figure the cost into the purchase price.

Last summer I was able to buy several trailers that I did some cosmetic work to and resold. I was able to get some nice ones under a thousand. I got one aluminum trailer with nearly new tires, a solid floor, WB size (7'6" height) that needed a whole rewiring, 2 axle bearings, and fresh paint on the inside. I paid $1250 for it, put ~$150 into it and sold it 3 weeks latter for $2,500 with a waiting list of buyers.

The problem you may have is that it is the time of year that everyone is looking but there are bargains out there - look in the daily papers, Craigs List, Penny Savers, and auctions.

Good luck!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Iride makes a great point about the passenger tires... When I had my stock it was a little over $125 a tire to get weight bearing type tires (cant think of the name but meant for trailers), but spending the money is better then having a major blowout going 60 mph!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Painting a trailer (doing a good job) is more $ and time than it would seem.

For tires, you can go to a junk yard or tire shop and get used.


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

alright thanks for all the help. i may be uping my price range. all depends how much i have at the end of summer LOL.i first need to buy a truck then trailer so well have to see how much i got lol. mabey the trailer will be next year.


----------

